# Q6 modifier



## DOVERRED (Jul 2, 2013)

dr x went out on medical leave and dr y came aboard as a locum . For medicare cases we use the Q6 modifier on the procedures done by dr y. my question is do we use the Q6 for both pro and facility  or just the pro side?


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 12, 2013)

Q6 is for professional services.


----------



## DOVERRED (Jul 16, 2013)

thank you!


----------



## demassd (Sep 10, 2013)

For medicare only?


----------

